
Phone camera-based vital signs monitoring - robertlagrant
https://www.binah.ai
======
abhisuri97
Unsure if it's just me not being able to find stuff on their website, but is
there any mention of how accurate this is? The page isn't really making me
confident that it is achieving all the things they say it does...

~~~
hoppla
They state “Medical-grade accuracy” on their page

~~~
abhisuri97
So what does that mean? ±.5°F? ±1°F? Does that vary at higher vs lower
temperatures? What's the actual range it can handle? How does it work for
people w/different skin colors (since this seems to be just based off of
imaging data alone)? How about older phones w/lower resolution? How about
cameras w/different fps?

~~~
hoppla
I do not know, but I hope sensitive data is protected by military grade
encryption

------
maxehmookau
The fact that you can't try it out, even though it works with "any camera" is
a bit of a red flag.

~~~
stareatgoats
_" The process doesn’t even require a great high-definition camera. 30
frames/second with a decent processor will get you there, meaning aging or
low-end smartphones will work, and even laptop webcams will be just fine."_

From the article in Forbes listed on the landing page.
([https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2020/08/19/ai-
heal...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2020/08/19/ai-health-
startup-can-get-15-vital-signs-via-your-phone-camera))

